# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  VCO FM 2 WATT  FINAL

## aris52

VCO FM 2 WATT  FINAL Σπιτικο παιδια για το σπιτι εξοχη χωριο κλπ  :Biggrin:

----------

αθικτον (28-08-19)

----------


## kioan

Αν θέλεις, βάλε και κάποιο σχηματικό του κυκλώματος κλπ

----------


## aris52

Σχηματικο εδω

----------

kioan (26-10-18), 

makisvl (26-10-18)

----------

